# Bibliothek-Mathematik (Statistik)



## Guest (9. Okt 2008)

Hallo Leute,


ich hoffe jemand von euch kann mir einwenig weiter helfen...
Kennt ihr evtl. eine Bibliothek (für Java) für höhere Mathematik, speziell für Statistik-Probleme???
Es sollten neben den Standard-Funktionen, wie Mittelwert, Schiefe, Varianz etc. auf jeden Fall auch:
1. Funktionen für die Generierung von verteilten Zufallszahlen
2. Perzentile-Funktion
dabei sein.
-und dies nicht nur für die Normalverteilung, sondern schon für die mehr oder weniger gängigen 20-25 "Standard"-Verteilungen.

Habt ihr vielleicht einen Tipp?


Schon mal vielen Dank im Voraus
Viele Grüße


----------



## SlaterB (9. Okt 2008)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic45950_mathematik-bibliothek-java.html


----------



## Guest (9. Okt 2008)

hhmmm... ja Jscience.org hatte ich mir bereits notiert...
ich dachte es gibt vielleicht eine spezielle Statistik-Bib, die ihr mir empfelen könntet...


----------

